# Coming soon to Sarasota



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome to FL


----------



## ConwayCritter (10 mo ago)

Stop in the Compound and talk to the owner Jacob when you move down. He is a cool dude and can help get you dialed in.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

Try Longboat Key for surf snook. It's a little pretentious and overly manicured, but is mostly private, so if you can get a parking space at one of the few public access spots, much fewer ppl to deal with. You can walk any beach there below the high tide mark, no matter what they say.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Be on any beach you're fishing before sun-up and have a ball at first light. Stay out of the water (except when needed around the corners of islands where you might wade out to a drop-off) and look for snook almost at the sand as far ahead of you as you can cast.. At least that's how I did it years ago. Good luck and tight lines - don't forget to post an occasional fishing report. The moment folks began strolling the beach at dawn (coffee cups in hand) I knew my time was limited but that first hour is always a treat...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

lemaymiami said:


> Be on any beach you're fishing before sun-up and have a ball at first light. Stay out of the water (except when needed around the corners of islands where you might wade out to a drop-off) and look for snook almost at the sand as far ahead of you as you can cast.. At least that's how I did it years ago. Good luck and tight lines - don't forget to post an occasional fishing report. The moment folks began strolling the beach at dawn (coffee cups in hand) I knew my time was limited but that first hour is always a treat...


Nailed it Capt. early is key for walking the beach and there is a magic hour before the hordes arrive. I think I like it more than fishing from the skiff. Train your eyes to search within the first 5’ from water line so stay up on the beach. They are also very light colored so it’s like looking for a ghost…very subtle coloring.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. You new employer does some good work!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Summer used to be my favorite time for beach Tarpon.
Need to do it from a boat though and considering the traffic nowadays might be best on a weekday.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

mro said:


> Summer used to be my favorite time for beach Tarpon.
> Need to do it from a boat though and considering the traffic nowadays might be best on a weekday.


Good thing I'll be working weekends


----------



## goodgarbageman (9 mo ago)

Littlefish said:


> Try Longboat Key for surf snook. It's a little pretentious and overly manicured, but is mostly private, so if you can get a parking space at one of the few public access spots, much fewer ppl to deal with. You can walk any beach there below the high tide mark, no matter what they say.





Flyboy said:


> Good thing I'll be working weekends


The bay side of the county park on Lido is a decent place to fish during the week. Walk North on the beach fishing from shore. You will end up at a grass flat I've actually fished it from a boat with live bait many times to catch Snook.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Ft.Desoto early during the week in the summer is the best, there is nobody out there, and depending on what part of the beach you go to (it's huge) you might not see another person for hours. Plus there is no development at all out there so you feel like you're on a wild secluded island all by yourself. Might be an hour or so drive from Sarasota but it's worth it.


----------



## Beach Snook (Jun 7, 2020)

Welcome to FL - Siesta Key, Longboat Key and Lido Beach can be productive first light.


----------

